# compiling xorg on 12.1



## nedry (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi i have just tried to compile xorg on 12.1 and i get the following error message:

```
root@bsd-build:/usr/ports/x11/xorg # make install clean
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by xorg-7.7_3 for building
===>  Extracting for xorg-7.7_3
===>  Patching for xorg-7.7_3
===>  Configuring for xorg-7.7_3
===>  Staging for xorg-7.7_3
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc - found
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xbitmaps.pc - found
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/icons/handhelds/cursors/X_cursor - found
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on package: xorg-apps>0 - not found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by xorg-apps-7.7_4 for building
===>  Extracting for xorg-apps-7.7_4
===>  Patching for xorg-apps-7.7_4
===>  Configuring for xorg-apps-7.7_4
===>  Staging for xorg-apps-7.7_4
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: appres - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: bitmap - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: dga - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: iceauth - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: mkfontscale - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: sessreg - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: setxkbmap - not found
===>  License MIT accepted by the user
===>   setxkbmap-1.3.2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by setxkbmap-1.3.2 for building
===>  Extracting for setxkbmap-1.3.2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for xorg/app/setxkbmap-1.3.2.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for setxkbmap-1.3.2
===>   setxkbmap-1.3.2 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   setxkbmap-1.3.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xorg-macros.pc - found
===>   setxkbmap-1.3.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xkbfile.pc - not found
===>  License MIT accepted by the user
===>   libxkbfile-1.1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by libxkbfile-1.1.0 for building
===>  Extracting for libxkbfile-1.1.0
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for xorg/lib/libxkbfile-1.1.0.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for libxkbfile-1.1.0
===>   libxkbfile-1.1.0 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   libxkbfile-1.1.0 depends on package: xorgproto>=0 - found
===>   libxkbfile-1.1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xorg-macros.pc - found
===>   libxkbfile-1.1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>  Configuring for libxkbfile-1.1.0
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --enable-malloc0returnsnull
configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... (cached) /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... (cached) /usr/bin/awk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... yes
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd12.1
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd12.1
checking how to print strings... printf
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... (cached) /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... (cached) /usr/bin/egrep
checking for fgrep... (cached) /usr/bin/fgrep
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/local/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/local/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd12.1 file names to amd64-portbld-freebsd12.1 format... func_convert_file_noop
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd12.1 file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for dlltool... no
checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n
checking for ar... ar
checking for archiver @FILE support... no
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/local/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for sysroot... no
checking for a working dd... /bin/dd
checking how to truncate binary pipes... /bin/dd bs=4096 count=1
checking for mt... mt
checking if mt is a manifest tool... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes
checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for memory.h... (cached) yes
checking for strings.h... (cached) yes
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd12.1 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C99... none needed
checking whether __clang__ is declared... yes
checking whether __INTEL_COMPILER is declared... no
checking whether __SUNPRO_C is declared... no
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=unknown-warning-option... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=unused-command-line-argument... yes
checking if cc supports -Wall... yes
checking if cc supports -Wpointer-arith... yes
checking if cc supports -Wmissing-declarations... yes
checking if cc supports -Wformat=2... yes
checking if cc supports -Wstrict-prototypes... yes
checking if cc supports -Wmissing-prototypes... yes
checking if cc supports -Wnested-externs... yes
checking if cc supports -Wbad-function-cast... yes
checking if cc supports -Wold-style-definition... yes
checking if cc supports -Wdeclaration-after-statement... yes
checking if cc supports -Wunused... yes
checking if cc supports -Wuninitialized... yes
checking if cc supports -Wshadow... yes
checking if cc supports -Wmissing-noreturn... yes
checking if cc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes
checking if cc supports -Wredundant-decls... yes
checking if cc supports -Wlogical-op... no
checking if cc supports -Werror=implicit... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=nonnull... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=init-self... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=main... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=missing-braces... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=sequence-point... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=return-type... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=trigraphs... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=array-bounds... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=write-strings... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=address... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=int-to-pointer-cast... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=pointer-to-int-cast... yes
checking if cc supports -pedantic... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=attributes... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes
checking for strcasecmp... (cached) yes
checking for getc_unlocked... yes
checking for XKBFILE... yes
checking that generated files are newer than configure... done
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating src/Makefile
config.status: creating xkbfile.pc
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: executing depfiles commands
config.status: executing libtool commands
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --enable-malloc0returnsnull
===>  Building for libxkbfile-1.1.0
/usr/bin/make  all-recursive
Making all in src
/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC    --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I..  -I../include/ -I../include/X11/extensions/   -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat=2 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wunused -Wuninitialized -Wshadow -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wredundant-decls -Werror=implicit -Werror=nonnull -Werror=init-self -Werror=main -Werror=missing-braces -Werror=sequence-point -Werror=return-type -Werror=trigraphs -Werror=array-bounds -Werror=write-strings -Werror=address -Werror=int-to-pointer-cast -Werror=pointer-to-int-cast -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing -MT cout.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cout.Tpo -c -o cout.lo cout.c
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include/ -I../include/X11/extensions/ -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat=2 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wunused -Wuninitialized -Wshadow -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wredundant-decls -Werror=implicit -Werror=nonnull -Werror=init-self -Werror=main -Werror=missing-braces -Werror=sequence-point -Werror=return-type -Werror=trigraphs -Werror=array-bounds -Werror=write-strings -Werror=address -Werror=int-to-pointer-cast -Werror=pointer-to-int-cast -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing -MT cout.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cout.Tpo -c cout.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/cout.o
ESC[1mcout.c:36:10: ESC[0mESC[0;1;31mfatal error: ESC[0mESC[1m'X11/extensions/XKBgeom.h' file not foundESC[0m
#include <X11/extensions/XKBgeom.h>
ESC[0;1;32m         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ESC[0m1 error generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
Script started on Sun Nov 10 16:22:46 2019
You have mail.
root@bsd-build:/usr/ports/x11/xorg # make install clean
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by xorg-7.7_3 for building
===>  Extracting for xorg-7.7_3
===>  Patching for xorg-7.7_3
===>  Configuring for xorg-7.7_3
===>  Staging for xorg-7.7_3
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc - found
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xbitmaps.pc - found
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/icons/handhelds/cursors/X_cursor - found
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on package: xorg-apps>0 - not found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by xorg-apps-7.7_4 for building
===>  Extracting for xorg-apps-7.7_4
===>  Patching for xorg-apps-7.7_4
===>  Configuring for xorg-apps-7.7_4
===>  Staging for xorg-apps-7.7_4
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: appres - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: bitmap - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: dga - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: iceauth - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: mkfontscale - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: sessreg - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_4 depends on executable: setxkbmap - not found
===>  License MIT accepted by the user
===>   setxkbmap-1.3.2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by setxkbmap-1.3.2 for building
===>  Extracting for setxkbmap-1.3.2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for xorg/app/setxkbmap-1.3.2.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for setxkbmap-1.3.2
===>   setxkbmap-1.3.2 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   setxkbmap-1.3.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xorg-macros.pc - found
===>   setxkbmap-1.3.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xkbfile.pc - not found
===>  License MIT accepted by the user
===>   libxkbfile-1.1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by libxkbfile-1.1.0 for building
===>  Extracting for libxkbfile-1.1.0
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for xorg/lib/libxkbfile-1.1.0.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for libxkbfile-1.1.0
===>   libxkbfile-1.1.0 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   libxkbfile-1.1.0 depends on package: xorgproto>=0 - found
===>   libxkbfile-1.1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xorg-macros.pc - found
===>   libxkbfile-1.1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>  Configuring for libxkbfile-1.1.0
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --enable-malloc0returnsnull
configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... (cached) /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... (cached) /usr/bin/awk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... yes
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd12.1
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd12.1
checking how to print strings... printf
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... (cached) /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... (cached) /usr/bin/egrep
checking for fgrep... (cached) /usr/bin/fgrep
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/local/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/local/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd12.1 file names to amd64-portbld-freebsd12.1 format... func_convert_file_noop
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd12.1 file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for dlltool... no
checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n
checking for ar... ar
checking for archiver @FILE support... no
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/local/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for sysroot... no
checking for a working dd... /bin/dd
checking how to truncate binary pipes... /bin/dd bs=4096 count=1
checking for mt... mt
checking if mt is a manifest tool... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes
checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for memory.h... (cached) yes
checking for strings.h... (cached) yes
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd12.1 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C99... none needed
checking whether __clang__ is declared... yes
checking whether __INTEL_COMPILER is declared... no
checking whether __SUNPRO_C is declared... no
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=unknown-warning-option... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=unused-command-line-argument... yes
checking if cc supports -Wall... yes
checking if cc supports -Wpointer-arith... yes
checking if cc supports -Wmissing-declarations... yes
checking if cc supports -Wformat=2... yes
checking if cc supports -Wstrict-prototypes... yes
checking if cc supports -Wmissing-prototypes... yes
checking if cc supports -Wnested-externs... yes
checking if cc supports -Wbad-function-cast... yes
checking if cc supports -Wold-style-definition... yes
checking if cc supports -Wdeclaration-after-statement... yes
checking if cc supports -Wunused... yes
checking if cc supports -Wuninitialized... yes
checking if cc supports -Wshadow... yes
checking if cc supports -Wmissing-noreturn... yes
checking if cc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes
checking if cc supports -Wredundant-decls... yes
checking if cc supports -Wlogical-op... no
checking if cc supports -Werror=implicit... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=nonnull... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=init-self... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=main... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=missing-braces... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=sequence-point... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=return-type... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=trigraphs... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=array-bounds... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=write-strings... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=address... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=int-to-pointer-cast... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=pointer-to-int-cast... yes
checking if cc supports -pedantic... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror... yes
checking if cc supports -Werror=attributes... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes
checking for strcasecmp... (cached) yes
checking for getc_unlocked... yes
checking for XKBFILE... yes
checking that generated files are newer than configure... done
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating src/Makefile
config.status: creating xkbfile.pc
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: executing depfiles commands
config.status: executing libtool commands
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --enable-malloc0returnsnull
===>  Building for libxkbfile-1.1.0
/usr/bin/make  all-recursive
Making all in src
/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC    --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I..  -I../include/ -I../include/X11/extensions/   -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat=2 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wunused -Wuninitialized -Wshadow -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wredundant-decls -Werror=implicit -Werror=nonnull -Werror=init-self -Werror=main -Werror=missing-braces -Werror=sequence-point -Werror=return-type -Werror=trigraphs -Werror=array-bounds -Werror=write-strings -Werror=address -Werror=int-to-pointer-cast -Werror=pointer-to-int-cast -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing -MT cout.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cout.Tpo -c -o cout.lo cout.c
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include/ -I../include/X11/extensions/ -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat=2 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wunused -Wuninitialized -Wshadow -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wredundant-decls -Werror=implicit -Werror=nonnull -Werror=init-self -Werror=main -Werror=missing-braces -Werror=sequence-point -Werror=return-type -Werror=trigraphs -Werror=array-bounds -Werror=write-strings -Werror=address -Werror=int-to-pointer-cast -Werror=pointer-to-int-cast -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing -MT cout.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cout.Tpo -c cout.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/cout.o
ESC[1mcout.c:36:10: ESC[0mESC[0;1;31mfatal error: ESC[0mESC[1m'X11/extensions/XKBgeom.h' file not foundESC[0m
#include <X11/extensions/XKBgeom.h>
ESC[0;1;32m         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ESC[0m1 error generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/libxkbfile/work/libxkbfile-1.1.0/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/libxkbfile/work/libxkbfile-1.1.0
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/libxkbfile/work/libxkbfile-1.1.0
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/libxkbfile
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/setxkbmap
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xorg-apps
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xorg-apps
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xorg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xorg
root@bsd-build:/usr/ports/x11/xorg # exit
exit

Script done on Sun Nov 10 16:23:11 2019
(END)
```
It looks like a missing file, has anyone else had this problem?
Nedry


----------



## bookwormep (Nov 10, 2019)

When a port has failed to make properly, on my boxes, I look through the list of: found and not found items.
Also, the Error (n) list of the make process at the very end. Sometimes, I have been able to install the
individual not found items - then, install them separately as packages. Next, run: make deinstall clean (on the same directory you working in) ; and finally re-run your make install clean.
Warning: this is not recommended as a general rule (mixing ports and packages).


----------



## nedry (Nov 10, 2019)

it wants: X11/extensions/XKBgeom.h


----------



## nedry (Nov 10, 2019)

It looks like it might have been missing port: libX11 for some reason. Not too sure why the xorg build script did not download and install that.


----------

